# Camera Shopping



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

So my girlfriend has wanted a nice digital camera for a LONG time now, so I am planning on buying her one for Christmas this year. With this being said i figured i should find one that we both could use and im looking for something that ill be able to do aquarium photography with as well. I am TOTALLY new to this and really have NO IDEA what i should be looking for so im asking for your help!

Basically here are the requirements, I want something that is an all around good camera for her, for both of us I would like user friendly/ease of use, neither of us are pro's by any means! for me I would like something that i could take decent macro shots with, shrimp, fish etc. the price rang is $200-$250 however i would like to try to stay closer to $200. Any advice from some more seasoned photographers would be GREATLY appriciated!!

Thanks!!
~Matt


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi MrSanders,

I was in your position a couple of months ago. I did a lot of checking and ended up with one of the suggestions from Consumer Reports; Canon Powershot SX 110 IS. It has recently been replaced byt the SX 120 IS. It has good picture quality, image stabilization; 10X opitical zoom; operates with 2 each AA batteries; and should run about $200. Pick up a good memory card when you buy it, maybe 4 GB Class 6 or better so you have plenty of storage. Here are a couple of my pictures:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I also recommend the Canon Powershot series but I prefer the G9 camera. Its got all the features of a pro-SLR camera but its around 200-250. Though you won't go wrong with almost any of the other Canon Powershot cameras.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply guys! picture quality seems to be pretty good Seattle_Aquarist thank you for those. Im defiantly going to look into the power shot series. 

when checking out the different models are there any features that i should be on the look out for that would be an added bonus?? Like i know i have read a lot of times that auto focus seems to be a pain in the but for getting good macro shots with point and shoot cameras, are there any models that offer a manual focus option?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think all of the power shot cameras have manual focus. I had the A95 back in the day and even that early model had manual focus. Just make sure you have a manual mode where the camera doesn't make any decisions for you about aperture, ISO, or shutter speed. As far as I know all of the power shot cameras have a manual mode so you should be set with whichever one you buy.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi MrSanders,

I specifically chose the Canon PowerShot SX 110 IS because it has a manual mode and a macro mode as well as the image stabilization. What I like about the manual mode is I can take pictures without a flash by increasing the exposure time , and manipulate the depth of field with the aperture (F-Stop) setting. Those shots of the java ferns were taken without flash.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Again thank you guys, I still have a lot to learn about all of this but it sounds like the power shot series will be a good fit! I just wanted to find something she would be happy with, and that i would be able to tinker with and learn and grow a bit using getting some decent pictures of my set ups.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bought my wife a Canon Powershot SD780 IS in bestbuy for only $180 (retail $260) last Black Friday... I think your girlfriend will like it... Today is Cyber Monday, maybe you can still get a good price for it...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Canon digitals are fantastic.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

vancat said:


> Canon digitals are fantastic.


I second that! I love canon products and their service is wonderful!!


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you again everyone! Decided to go with a cannon just not sure what model yet. When i get it i'll post some pics in this thread so anyone looking for a camera to get into this aspect of the hobby can see what i've been able to do with it


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Well i went out to a few stores today to compare some prices and see what models were available. I ended buying a camera at BestBuy and got what i feel is a pretty good deal and should work well for us for a while. I got a Cannon SX 120 IS, just playing around with it in the store it seemed like it would have plenty of options for me to grow in photography with it. I got the camera, a camera bag, 4 GB memory card, tripod and rechargeable batteries with the charger for about $285. I didnt think that was a bad deal at all for a one stop shop! 

It seems almost wrong, but i can't wait to gift my GF on x-mas so i can start playing with it!  HaHa... i really did buy it for her, i swear!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi MrSanders,

Good choice! I think you will like it a lot, I certainly like mine. It took me a while to learn the features and how to access them, and I still don't know all of them, but it does takes some excellent shots.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on the new camera! I'm sure you-Cough** your girlfriend will love it 

I also just made a camera order on ebay. I bought a 5d mark II, after an eternity of saving and selling half my possessions  Its coming on friday or saturday.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

> Congrats on the new camera! I'm sure you-Cough** your girlfriend will love it


LoL, I swear it really is for her!! I just bought her an upgraded version so we could both be happy with it 

I can't wait to get some photo's uploaded.... its been years since i have shared a tank on here!


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

What do guys think about the PowerShot A1100 IS? It is on sale at Target right now for 129.99? I think it has manual overide and macro.

Jeremy


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jeremy1,

I checked the Canon website and did not see where that model had a manual or macro mode, if it does then great! I use both modes a lot when doing photos of my tanks, fish, and plants.


----------

